# Kurze Frage zu Convertible/2-in-1-Notebooks



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Meine Frau überlegt sich die Anschaffung besagten Notebook-Typs, wo man den Bildschirm abnehmen und alternativ als Tablet nutzen kann.
Von meiner Seite sehe ich da kein Problem, weil das Netbook zuletzt viel zu oft rumzickt und wohl demnächst gebraucht vertickt werden wird.

Allerdings frage ich mich ob auf solchen Win10-Geräten auch normale Programme und Spiele (Stichwort "Wimmelbildspiele über Steam") betrieben werden können. Wegen Tablet-Funktion und so... Oder spielt das eben wegen Win10 als OS keinerlei Rolle?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meine Frau überlegt sich die Anschaffung besagten Notebook-Typs, wo man den Bildschirm abnehmen und als alternativ als Tablet nutzen kann.
> Von meiner Seite sehe ich da kein Problem, weil das Netbook zuletzt viel zu oft rumzickt und wohl demnächst gebraucht vertickt werden wird.
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich ob auf solchen Win10-Geräten auch normale Programme und Spiele (Stichwort "Wimmelbildspiele über Steam") betrieben werden können. Wegen Tablet-Funktion und so... Oder spielt das eben wegen Win10 als OS keinerlei Rolle?


 also, wie meinst du das mit "wo man den Bildschirmen abnehmen kann" ? ^^  ist das jetzt eine Frage, wo die Mechanik bei so einem Teil sitzt und wie das funktioniert, oder hast du da jetzt nur ein "wo" statt "bei dem" benutzt, wie man es eher aus Süddeutschland kennt? ^^  Die Frage mein ich ernst, ich bin da echt nicht sicher, was da jetzt Sache ist ^^ 

Ich nehm jetzt mal an, dass es nur ein Grammatik"fehler" ist  also: es ist generell bei dieser Art von Notebooks so, dass es da zwei Möglichkeiten gibt: entweder es ist eigentlich "nur" ein Tablet, an das man eine reine Tastatur ankoppeln kann, die im Lieferumfang schon dabei ist, oder aber das Tastaturteil ist ein "waschechter" Laptop, und das Display ist abnehmbar und dann ein Tablet mit eigener Hardware innen drin, die natürlich deutlich schwächer als die vom Notebook-Teil ist. 

Und es gibt auch noch welche, wo man das Display nicht von der Tastatur trennen, aber so weitwinklig "umklappen" oder auch erst klappen und dann drehen kann, dass die Tastatur quasi als Ständer dienen kann, und das Display hat halt ne Touchscreenfunktion - das ist an sich dann das was man strenggenommen mit "convertible" meint. 


Und wenn ein normales Win10 drauf ist, dann läuft das Ding auch wie ein PC - was ich nicht genau weiß ist, ob vlt in dem zweiten von mir genannten Fall dann nur eine Tablet-Version von Windows bootet, bei der nicht alles geht wie gewünscht...  welche Modelle hast du denn im Sinn?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Sowas in der Art:

https://www.otto.de/p/asus-t100ha-f...0-1-zoll-504208420/#variationId=504211240-M24


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

Okay, da sieht man ja schon an der extrem flachen Tastatur, dass es ein Tablet ist, bei dem die Tastatur nur als "Komfort"-Zubehör dabei ist. Aber scheinbar ist da ein normales Win 10 drauf, da müsste an sich alles laufen, sofern die CPU ausreicht. Hier ist auch ein Test Test Asus Transformer Book T100HA Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests  da ist unten sogar Starcraft 2 getestet, was auf Min mit über 60 FPS läuft ^^  aber ab mittel dann keine 20 FPS mehr   und Bioshock Infinite auf Min ca 20 FPS. D.h. offenbar sind auch Games per Steam kein Problem (Bioshock ist ja ein Steamgame)

Speicherplatz sind halt nur 64GB drauf, aber Win10 dürfte mit 20-30GB auskommen - mein Win10-Ordner, seit 8 Wochen drauf, ist ca 20GB groß.


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. Mai 2016)

Gibt's da nicht Unterschiede in der cpu Architektur? Ich weiß nur nicht ob das "normale" Win10 auch auf der Tablet cpu Architektur läuft. 

Wenn ja würde das bedeuten du müsstest darauf achten das du eine "echte" Laptop cpu verbaut hast damit die Programme starten UND auch vernünftig laufen. Nachteil ist dann aber oft der ehrte Stromverbrauch im Gegensatz zu der anderen Architektur im Tablet Betrieb.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2016)

So, muss diesen Thread nochmal reaktivieren.
Das neue Convertible Notebook ist da und kommt bei meiner Frau sehr gut an. Wimmelbild-Spiele von Steam laufen darauf perfekt - auch im reinen Tablet-Modus. 

Wegen Win10 stelle ich mir aber gerade die Frage: Hat das - ähnlich wie Android - auch eine Art Reset-Funktion für die Zurücksetzung auf den Werkszustand?
Ich frage deshalb weil ich am Gerät und auch an/in der Verpackung keinen OS-RegistrierungsKey finden kann. Nicht dass wenn das Betriebssystem mal arg einen weg haben sollte ich keinerlei Möglichkeit habe es komplett neu zu installieren bzw. ich zum Win10-Neukauf gezwungen bin... Oder ist das generell so dass sowas bei vorinstalliertem Win10 nicht mehr nötig ist?


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2016)

der key müsste eigentlich irgendwo aufgedruckt sein.
ansonsten gibts tools zum auslesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der key müsste eigentlich irgendwo aufgedruckt sein.
> ansonsten gibts tools zum auslesen.


Welches würdest du ad hoc empfehlen?


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2016)

Showkey - Windows 10 Forums

das tool sollte das wohl können.
ansonsten mal googlen oder die registry durchsuchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2016)

Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Danke.


 An sich erkennt aber Win10 automatisch, dass das Gerät eine Lizenz hat, weil es beim Verbinden mit dem Aktivierungsserver gecheckt wird. Jedes Tablet, PC usw. hat eine unverwechselbare ID, und da ist dann auf dem Server hinterlegt, dass es eine gültige Lizenz hat. Eine Key-Eingabe sollte nicht nötig sein. War bei meinem PC auch nicht so, als ich den neu installiert hatte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich erkennt aber Win10 automatisch, dass das Gerät eine Lizenz hat, weil es beim Verbinden mit dem Aktivierungsserver gecheckt wird. Jedes Tablet, PC usw. hat eine unverwechselbare ID, und da ist dann auf dem Server hinterlegt, dass es eine gültige Lizenz hat. Eine Key-Eingabe sollte nicht nötig sein. War bei meinem PC auch nicht so, als ich den neu installiert hatte.


Also keine 30-Tage-Frist wie bei Win7 bis zur notwendigen Voll-Registrierung? Oha. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also keine 30-Tage-Frist wie bei Win7 bis zur notwendigen Voll-Registrierung? Oha. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


 ja, weil eben beim Aktivieren eine ID online gespeichert wird, die das Gerät eindeutig identifizierbar macht und an der die Microsoft-Aktivierungsserver das Gerät wiedererkennen können. Und das macht Windows dann auch direkt dann, wenn es erstmal Online gehen kann. 

Bei so einem Tablet (ist jetzt aber nur eine Mutmaßung) wäre es sogar denkbar, dass allein die Modellbezeichnung reicht, wenn alle Tablets dieser Modellreihe sowieso immer Win10 haben. Im Gegensatz zu einem PC kannst du ja bei einem Tablet nichts an der Hardware grundlegend ändern.


Nur wenn man bei einem PC grundlegend was ändert, idR erst bei einem Mainbaord-Wechsel, und dann neu installiert, müsste man mit einem Key agieren und sich das dann neu freischalten lassen, weil der PC dann eine andere ID hat. Aber da sich bei einem Tablet nichts an der Hardware ändert.

Siehe auch hier Windows 10: Neuinstallation ohne Key – so geht’s - CHIP


Natürlich schadet es nicht, den Key auszulesen nur zur Sicherheit. Kann aber sein, dass das dann ein immer gleicher 0815-Key für ALLE zB  Asus T100-Covertibles ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2016)

Reaktivierung, die Zweite:
Weiss jemand von euch wie man den Edge-Browser so einstellen kann dass bei Eingaben in der Adress-Zeile oder in Suchmaschinen die virtuelle Tastatur automatisch hochfährt wie bei Android-Smartphones /-Tablets?
Wenn meine Frau das Notebook im Tablet-Modus nutzt muss sie für jede Eingabe immer die Tastatur manuell in der rechten unteren Ecke aufrufen, was mit der Zeit ziemlich lästig wird.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2016)

ist das denn nur bei Edge so? Oder auch zB bei Firefox?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ist das denn nur bei Edge so? Oder auch zB bei Firefox?


Wir haben noch keinen anderen Browser installiert, also können wir die Problematik momentan nur an Edge fest machen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Juni 2016)

Hast du auch in Windows selbst den Tablet-Modus aktiviert (erste Schaltfläche im Info-Center)? Dann sollte die Bildschirmtastatur eigentlich automatisch ausfahren, sobald man in ein Eingabefeld tippt.

Edit: Bessere Variante (ohne Umschalten): http://www.windowscentral.com/auto-display-touch-keyboard-windows-10-desktop-mode


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2016)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Hast du auch in Windows selbst den Tablet-Modus aktiviert (erste Schaltfläche im Info-Center)? Dann sollte die Bildschirmtastatur eigentlich automatisch ausfahren, sobald man in ein Eingabefeld tippt.
> 
> Edit: Bessere Variante (ohne Umschalten): How to automatically display the touch keyboard in Windows 10 desktop mode | Windows Central


Danke. Probiere ich nachher mal aus.

Edit:
Der Tipp war Gold wert. [emoji106]


----------

